# Need someone with PICK-UP TRUCK in Bergen County NJ



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I am looking for one or two people with pick-up trucks to do some work in Bergen County, NJ area. They can be 2 wheel drive and plows are not needed. I have condominimum sites that need to have some sidewalks cleared with a snowblower, a few steps shoveled, and then salted with a push salter/spreader. I can supply the snowblowers, spreaders, ramps, shovels and salt or you can use your own. Email me at [email protected] if you are interested. MUST BE RELIABLE  and WILLING TO WORK WHEN I NEED YOU (during and at the end of ALL snow storms). I will have work for you ALL season long!


----------

